
Type Driven Domain Modelling – Evolving Models with F# – Lucas Reis' Blog - lucasmreis
http://lucasmreis.github.io/blog/type-driven-domain-modelling-part-1/
======
aashishkoirala
Good post. I'm getting into F# myself having been a C# guy for a long time. I
love it.

~~~
lucasmreis
Thank you! I'm getting into F# from a non-dotnet background: JS > Clojure >
Elm > F# :)

~~~
aashishkoirala
Great, I love it so far, and turns out F# is really an evolution of OCaml - so
you sort of get two for one.

------
kristianp
Why do I only see Domain-driven design in the context of f#?

~~~
lucasmreis
I only heard about it after researching F#. Not only Domain modelling, I also
started hearing about Event Sourcing and CQR after learning F#.

